# Who's your favourite James Bond and who's your least favourite?



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2010)

Following on from a caht in another thread, tell us who your favourite Bond is and who your least favourite Bond is.

My favourites are Sean Connery and Pierce Brosnan, they looked the part, although Connery is a better actor now he is older.

My least favourite is Roger Moore, especially as I know he didn't like guns and needed a body double for scenes where he had to run. Roger Moor was better as The Saint.


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2010)

I would say Sean Connery for me is the best and worst Roger Moore and George Lazenby, also what about worst and best bond movie , worse for me is dr no and best is one of the more recent ones , casino royale.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 18, 2010)

Can't say I've ever watched more than 20 minutes (and that's at a push!) of a James Bond film, so I can't really have an opinion on this one!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 18, 2010)

Pierce Brosnan but every time I look at him I just see Remington Steele (I am showing my age now ).  I also liked Timothy Daltons more ruthless Bond and as for worst has to be Rodger Moore and the facial expressions...


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think anyone likes Roger Moor is Bond...


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 18, 2010)

I imagine Roger Moore probably does


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I imagine Roger Moore probably does



Well he is making money on DVD sales and repeats on the box, so it's a nice little earner for him.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2010)

George Lazenby was by far the worst I reckon, followed by Roger Mortis. Daniel Craig is pretty awful too, too much thug, not enough suave. I have trouble choosing between Shir Sean and Pierce Brosnan for best Bond.


----------



## RachelT (Jan 18, 2010)

Hummmm, i'd say that in order of preference: Daniel Craig (sorry, but i just think he's hot, better in Casino Royale than Quantum though), Pierce Brosnan, Timothy Dalton (underated i think), Sean Connery with Roger Moore and George Lazenby tied for bottom place. It's a tough call, Lazenby was unquestionably bad, but Moore made several cringe-worthy movies to Lazenby's one.

Best Movies: I liked Goldeneye (although Sean Bean might have had something to do with that...), Tommorow Never Dies and Casino Royale. You also can't beat that volcano bit in You Only Live Twice. Goldfinger for "My name is Pussy Galore" alone....and the short guy with the bowler hat.
Worst?: Moonraker....Never Say Never Again (so bad nearly everybody denies it's exsistance), Octopussy.


----------



## am64 (Jan 18, 2010)

as we say Sean Canary xxx definately the best


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2010)

The only bit of Roger Mortis' Bond movies I liked was the jazz funeral in Live and Let Die.


----------



## aymes (Jan 18, 2010)

When he started I didn't expect to like him but he won me over, and then some Daniel Craig for me. Love him! Worst, probably Lazenby.

Is this the right time for some nameless name dropping to say I met Brosnan??? While he was still Bond too, was quite exciting to meet Mr Bond!!!


----------



## PhilT (Jan 19, 2010)

Sean Connery and Pierce Brosnan were my favourite Bond's and George Lazenby probably the weakest although he was originally a model and not an actor so I shouldn't be too hard on his acting.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't like Roger Moore, but then again the Bond films were largely rubbish in the '70s and early '80s, and it wasn't all down to him. Aymes, my friend would have fainted if she had met Pierce, either that or jumped on him!
I'm hoping you did neither! Were you in your cat outfit at the time?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 19, 2010)

Roger Moore is theeeeee worst


----------



## Bren101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sean Connery is the best followed by Timothy Dalton in my opinion.  Never liked Roger Moore, not even in The Saint.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 29, 2010)

Best is Shir Shorn, followed by Pierce Brosnan. Worst? Definitely George Lazenby, followed by Sir Roger Mortis and Timothy Dalton. I'm not much impressed by Daniel Craig either, he makes a good thug but can't do suave to save his life.

Oops! I didn't realise I'd already said my piece in here, it's been a while.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 29, 2010)

I started this and had forgotten about it. I have decided I like Pierce better in Mama Mia...


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 29, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I started this and had forgotten about it. I have decided I like Pierce better in Mama Mia...



Yes, that film was a good laugh. I liked him and Jack Nicholson in Mars Attacks! too. I giggles like a loon all through.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 29, 2010)

Best Connery, Least favourite but still like is the new guy...............


----------



## Lewy (Sep 29, 2010)

Timothy Dalton was amazing in Licence to Kill, outstanding preformance. I also believe that Daniel Craig's preformance in Casino Royale, and that film in general was one of a kind. It was mind-blowing, completely brought back the true bond, none of that invisible car crap that Pierce Brosnon had!

I thought Roger Moore was awful, purely due to the fact that there was a 50 year old man in bed with 18 year old girls.. Something slightly disturbing about that


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry all, its got to be Daniel Craig as the best followed closly by Mr Dalton. Craig for the realism and good physical performance, Dalton for the gritty almost down to earth version and finally Shir, Shean just because he's Scottish 
Rigor Mortis was funny, at times, but totally unbelievable. Pierce was watchable but I was always concious of him being Remington Steele, so, it didn't work for me.
George Lazenby had a big set of shoes to fill so, he had no chance right from the start, but I did like the film he did, mostly for the music!


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 30, 2010)

daniel craig and for pure cheese rodger moore


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 30, 2010)

David Niven was excellent in the original Casino Royale, easily the best Bond.  

Roger Moore was raising an eyebrow in the role when I first saw a 007 movie in the cinema so I guess I am prepared to forgive him more than most people but even so I lost interest in the Bond films whilst he was still in the role.  I did not watch any of the franchise's subsequent productions until the Daniel Craig version of Casino Royale, which was spoilt for me by the fact that they played poker instead of Baccarat.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

Favourite --> Bob Holness in Moonraker (honest!)
Least Favourite --> Roger Moore

Andy


----------



## am64 (Sep 30, 2010)

poor ole rodger moore is getting a bit of a slating here ...we know when hes in the uk as he drives around my area in a dark red rolls ...very slow and very stylish !! haha ...


----------



## katie (Sep 30, 2010)

Daniel Craig, just for the scene where he gets whipped.  Is that weird? Oh well


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 30, 2010)

katie, was that scene enjoyable for you, he loved it anyway............

craig is good, i love them all, dalton was good, but was only a stand in.......

roll on the next one....................


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Surprisingly I would have to say Daniel Craig as my favourite, and least would be Pierce Brosnan.  The remake of Casino Royale was the best to date.  Toby.


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 1, 2010)

Least fave is Roger Moore

Faves have to be Sean Connery, Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig - although much preferred Casino Royale to his second one (forgot the name of it)


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 1, 2010)

But Daniel Craig, he's a blonde!  Bond has black hair.  I am sure that these days they have invented some substance that can change the colour of an actor's hair when a role requires it, even when said actor is a bloke!  I just cannot remember what it is called, hair skye maybe?


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was completely against him when they announced him as the new Bond... but then I saw him in that tailored suit!


----------



## topcat123 (Oct 2, 2010)

going to rock the boat daniel craig is one of the best followed closely by pierce brosman and for the worse i would say timothy dalton i thought he was too much of a woose

i thought pierce was one of the best in a long time but when daniel took the role he added an other diamention or is it those eyes mmmmmm


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 3, 2010)

I sense that hormone and phermone overload is taking over ladies!


----------

